# The budget trigger sprayer thread



## tarbyonline

OK, so there has been a bit of discussion over on the budget detailing thread in the general section around the "disposable" trigger sprays which come with household products and which ones are best. The benefit here is not only do you get a cheap trigger spray but also a free bottle and cleaning product :lol:. Now, as I am a little sad and must have nothing better to do (like my Uni work lol) I have been doing some reading up on trigger spray types/manufacturers and have started to identify some of the different types of trigger and the products they come with. The idea is to put all of the information I have gathered and that which others submit in one place and to allow discussion without cluttering up other threads. This means that people can stick to one preferred type of trigger easier by seeking out those products which have them.

One thing that has become apparent during my investigations is that manufacturers tend to (unsurprisingly) stick to one brand of trigger, however with supermarket products (manufactured by varying manufacturers) triggers change depending on the product or sometimes variation.

I have put the thread into the tools section as I feel triggers and spray bottles are tools but mods please move the thread if you feel it is more appropriate in general for example. I will periodically update the list based on any further information submitted. In order to allow easier identification I intend to add pictures at a later date whenever I get a chance to take and upload them. Initially the most detailed information is provided for the Canyon T-95 type as this is my personal preference but this may change as the thread progresses.

* IMPORTANT NOTE/Disclaimer: It has become apparent that disposable triggers are not suitable for the more aggressive products such as professional tar removers. In the case of these I advise you purchase a professional grade chemical trigger - this should be sold as suitable for aggressive chemicals and not just chemical resistant (as many ebay sellers for example are listing standard triggers as chemical resistant - which is true as they will resist many chemicals).* You may be able to use a disposable trigger successfully with these products if it is well flushed with clean water after each use but this is not guaranteed to work and the trigger will eventually fail. In any case you should always wear chemical resistant gloves when using these products as well as any other manufacturer recommendations such as eye protection (I also highly recommend familiarising yourself with the MSDS sheet available from the manufacturer). These are potentially very harmful products and can cause permanent damage (to you and your vehicles) if used inappropriately.

For identification purposes you may find this PDF document from a German supplier handy. This has a picture of some of the more common spray heads in use. Those listed as TS Sprayers appear to be made by a company called Prosking Plastic Products in Taiwan.

*2/5/13 Update:* Some of the shelf car care products added to the list. Tidied up Guala TS3 section
*4/5/13 Update:* Added datasheet for Canyon T-95 and added disclaimer regarding use of aggressive chemicals. Performed some additional formatting.
*5/5/13 Update:* Additional products added from own research. Added both AFA pre-compression triggers to list.
*11/5/13 Update:* Added new Canyon T-95 Arata. Further product updates and editing of text for clarity.
*12/5/13 Update:* Edited post 2 to include the pics I posted up in page 3 of this thread to make them easier to find.
*30/5/14 Update:**Changed the listings for Mr Muscle from Canyon T-95 to Op Us triggers. Added some more confirmed Mr Muscle products in that section as well.

*Canyon T-95* - My personal favourite and the trigger responsible for my initial product search, constructed totally out of plastic (data sheet). Easily identified by the Canyon name stamped on the trigger just below the nozzle (with nozzle facing you). Available with a number of different heads and in a variety of colours. Main sources appear to be de-icer and current production SC Johnson manufactured products (such as Mr Muscle). These seem to be trigger of choice for Autoglym and Car Plan products (including turtle wax, wonder wheels, demon shine, etc)

_Spray_
Asda De-Icer 500ml Spray (Clear/Red)
Auto Quest De-Icer 500ml Spray (Yellow/White)
Tesco De-Icer 500ml Spray (Clear/Black)
Holts De-Icer 500ml Spray (Clear/Red)
ASDA Glass Cleaner [Car Range] 500ml (Clear/Black)
Autoglym Instant tyre dressing, Leather Cleaner (thx Pete T), Fast Glass, etc
Car-Pro Iron-X/Trix/Eraser. Tar-x also sold by some sellers with this trigger - perhaps older stock? Car-pro site shows chs-3an style  trigger on TarX
Turtle Wax bug and tar remover
Halfords Bug and Tar remover
Demon Shine Spray on Shine (thx PeteT)
Auto Finesse Citrus power/Glyde
HG Everyday Ceramic Hob cleaner

_Foaming (narrow "sunstar" pattern)_

Brillo Bathroom and Toilet cleaner (clear/blue)

_Foaming (wide "mesh" pattern)_

Wonder Wheels 'u' Wheel Cleaner
HG Oven Grill and Barbeque cleaner

*Canyon T-95 Arata* - Appears to be a more stylised version of the standard T-95 featuring and contoured trigger but with less manufacturing options. Have yet to come across any products using this trigger.

*Global One Pack Trigger* - The majority of UK supermarket own brand cleaning products feature this trigger spray (they claim to supply 80% of UK supermarket trigger sprays). Tesco, Sainsburys, ASDA, Morrisons, Waitrose, Netto, Jeyes, Milton, and M&S are all customers according to their website. Available in spray, stream, and foamer and in 3 different styles. There are probably too many products featuring these triggers to list but I have provided some examples below.

*GOP F Series*
_Mesh (wide pattern?) Foamer_

ASDA Bathroom Cleaner
ASDA Kitchen Cleaner with Bleach

_Foamer (sunstar shaped narrow? Pattern)_

Sainsburys Kitchen Cleaner with Bleach

_*NB: In my initial tests against a Canyon Sunstar foamer I found the GOP Mesh foamer to provide a thicker and airier foam mix but distance was much reduced.*_

_Spray_
Tesco Daisy Kitchen cleaner (TBC)
Sainsburys Kitchen Cleaner (TBC)
ASDA chosen by you Window and Glass cleaner
Rain-X glass cleaner

*Guala TS3 Trigger* - Again available in a number of variations. Main source ATM appears to be Reckitt Benckiser produced products such as Cilit Bang and Windolene. Another RB brand, Dettol come supplied with the Guala TS2 trigger. Ecover use the Guala TS1 trigger AFAIK on their products.

_Foaming_
Cilit Bang Grime and Lime (thx sitalchauhan)/Limescale and Shine - Snap on fitting (Orange)
Cilit Bang bleach and hygiene (all white)

_Spray_
Cilit Bang Power Cleaner Degreaser - Snap on fitting (Green)

Dettol [URL="http://www.wilko.com/content/ebiz/wilkinsonplus/invt/0275081/0275081_l.jpg"]Anti-Bacterial Mould and Mildew - Snap on fitting(White/Red)
Dettol Anti-Bacterial Surface Cleanser (500/750ml) - Snap on fitting (transparent Blue/Red)
Windowlene[/URL] (transparent blue/red)
ASDA CBY Moonflower and Ylang fabric freshener spray (Clear/Lilac)
ASDA CBY Orange and Papaya fabric freshner spray (Clear/Orange)
Stardrops Anti-Bacterial/Multi-Surface cleaner/Disinfectant Sprays and Kitchen Spray with bleach (all Clear/Yellow)
Astonish car care, kitchen, and household spray products

*Guala TS1*

Meguiars Gold Class Bug and Tar remover
Meguiars Quick Detailer mist and wipe
Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer
Ecover products
Cif Oven Cleaner


*MWV TS800* - Apparently the most popular trigger spray in the world, previously known as a Calmar product. Very similar in appearance to the GOP F series these feature a totally different mechanism. The piston/spring are positioned diagonally whereas in the GOP trigger this is positioned vertically.

_Spray_
No info at present. I have come across one of these but not sure where it came from!

*MWV SP05 *- Available with spray or foamer head. Many Cif products appear to use this trigger (now confirmed) whilst some Ajax branded products have used this as well as a different (unidentified) trigger. Could be a good bet as specifically designed for automotive, laundry, and household applications according to MWV. All plastic construction - may be marked Spray Plast on underside.

_Spray_
Cif Antibacterial Original/Lemon and lime (transparent/grey)
Cif Powerpro Naturals Bathroom
Cif Powerpro Naturals Kitchen
[Some Cif products are now shipping with what appears to be a modified casing  version of the SP-05. These are still marked spray plast on the underside as verified by my bottle of power cream bathroom (pic of older trigger).]

Foam
Cif Bathroom (White/Green)

*MWV/Calmar Mixor MP* - High output trigger sprayer. Unlike the SP-05 these are not of an all plastic construction. Stylised C in a circle at the back of trigger indicates the designs Calmar origins.

_Spray_
Cif Stainless Steel
3M Car Care Leather and Vinyl Restorer/Quick Wax/Wheel and Tyre Cleaner (Black)

_Foaming_
Domestos Spray Bleach Multipurpose Cleaner

*AFA Dispensing Op Us* - Another fully plastic (this time polyolefin) construction. Uses pre-compression to ensure all of the fluid is dispensed at once

Mr Muscle Bathroom cleaner (clear/orange) - Dual mode Spray or Foam trigger
Mr Muscle Kitchen cleaner (clear/orange)
Mr Muscle 5 in 1 Glass
Mr Muscle Multitask Window
Mr Muscle Shower shine

*AFA Dispensing OpAD* - Older version of the Op Us. Has a completely flat top so stickers can be applied. Also uses pre-compression and is totally polyolefin plastic.

_Spray_
Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer/****pit cleaner/Full effect wheel cleaner/Glass Clear Nano Pro 750ml bottles (Transparent Plastic)
Sonax Highspeed Wax/Iron Fallout remover 500ml (Transparent Plastic)


----------



## tarbyonline

In order to submit a product to this thread (such as if it has a type of nozzle you favour) please try to provide as much information as possible (i.e. name, variety, type of nozzle, etc). If possible also please submit a photograph of the product and nozzle to help others identify it or so that we can identify the type of nozzle if it is unknown.

*3 Canyon T-95 triggers with their products (spray, foam, mesh foamer)*










*Examples of T-95 nozzles
*
*Spray*









*Foam (Sunstar type)*









*Foam (Mesh Type)*









*2 Global One Pack triggers (clear is spray, black is mesh foamer)*









*Guala TS3 trigger (spray type)*


----------



## HEADPHONES

I love the Dettol spray bottle heads.
Lovely fine/wide/even mist.
Use them around the house too refilling with APC diluted from concentrate many times and still going strong!


----------



## sitalchauhan

Will have a look through all my spray bottles tomorrow and post any new additions with pics. Thanks for making this thread


----------



## tarbyonline

sitalchauhan said:


> Will have a look through all my spray bottles tomorrow and post any new additions with pics. Thanks for making this thread


Might hit sainsburys on the way home myself armed with my phone camera lol


----------



## Natalie

tarbyonline said:


> Might hit sainsburys on the way home myself armed with my phone camera lol


Only on DW


----------



## tarbyonline

Natalie said:


> Only on DW


:lol:

Cif products confirmed as mwv sp-05 (marked as sprayplast on underside. Sprayplast where taken over by MWV in 2010)


----------



## Billy Whizz

Nice one mate, that's gonna be a real help....:thumb:

Another thing that might be worthwhile noting, would be which ones are best suited to our obsession, i.e. will these sprayheads when reused work with APC etc....

I spend friggin' ages, cleaning, de-stickering bottles, putting my mix in then finding out the bloomin' trigger won't take the product, or very shortly packs up, then have to find another one


----------



## GAVSY

Brilliant thread mate!
I've been thinking of using the household spray heads/bottles for a while but with all the talk of 'chemical resistant heads' i didn't think it would be worth trying them.

As a slight side issue and as you know more than most, any ideas on a suitable one for 'Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer'? 
I went mad and got the 5L container only to realise I'd used all my spray head/bottles. It's quite a thick fluid.

I'll watch the thread with interest.

Many thanks


----------



## PeteT

Great thread, I've always wondered about the logic of buying spray heads while at the same time throwing perfectly good ones in the bin 
I'll watch this with interest and contribute if I can.


----------



## plod87

Subscribed
Must admit I have had some household sprayer in previously
Also they are great for when you're on a budget too


----------



## Scottland

Funny this popped up, I've been using a 'foaming' spray - My Muscle Bathroom in bright orange bottle. Seems as good/better than most other trigger sprays I've used


----------



## PeteT

Just had a look in the garage and both Demon Shine Spray On Shine and Autoglym leather cleaner have Canyon spray heads.


----------



## tarbyonline

PeteT said:


> Just had a look in the garage and both Demon Shine Spray On Shine and Autoglym leather cleaner have Canyon spray heads.


Thanks for this. Will update initial post when I am on the computer


----------



## tarbyonline

Billy Whizz said:


> Nice one mate, that's gonna be a real help....:thumb:
> 
> Another thing that might be worthwhile noting, would be which ones are best suited to our obsession, i.e. will these sprayheads when reused work with APC etc....
> 
> I spend friggin' ages, cleaning, de-stickering bottles, putting my mix in then finding out the bloomin' trigger won't take the product, or very shortly packs up, then have to find another one


Hopefully we can start adding details of this type of thing as we go. The Canyon T-95 triggers are looking a good bet for some of the more volatile chemicals as they are being supplied with Tar and Glue removers, de-icer, etc. Have been using one with 99% IPA for months with no issue as well. Havent tried the likes of Tardis as I dont have any! These are all plastic construction so no metal to attack for example but dont know if they would melt eventually! I would think APC should be fine in these, I certainly had no issues with a very strong concentration of Daisy APC over a period of about 6 months. Car-chem seem to have supplied me an all plastic trigger with their tar and glue remover but dont know what type of plastic it is or even who the manufacturer is (only clue is made in Taiwan - I suspect its a company called prosking!)

If people can say I have used x type of trigger for x amount of time with product x with no issues it will help this thread greatly - this is one of the benefits of being able to identify the types of trigger. Perhaps this is one of the things I can use the second post in the thread for.

Have added some more products (including car care brands) to the list and tidied a few things up. Have also taken some images of canyon, GOP, and Guala triggers (what I have in the house basically) and will upload tomorrow or at the weekend.


----------



## sitalchauhan

I've taken pictures of the different spray heads I currently have. I am a bit busy with Uni for the next few days but will update next week with the brand details of each spray head and the supermarket product they are from :thumb:

Here is the album of my spray heads:



http://imgur.com/5qisS


----------



## rogeyboy

Ive tried re-using several spray heads. The flash heads are useless, 3-4squirts afew the bottle has been emptied of flash and refilled even with water and it packs up!
Ive brought some cheap spray bottles from "home bargains" 39p and they seem to be doing well with neat Daisy APC in one and 1:1 ratio of hot wheels in the other.
Once i get through my cillit bang and dettol i'll try re-using them too!


----------



## PeteT

A bit of an obscure one this but I found a bottle of Doff Tomato Growth Accelerator (!) in my greenhouse this morning with a Canyon spray head. Unlike my other ones it has both a spray and a jet setting ( I can't believe I've become a sprayer head anorak!!).


----------



## traplin

Ciff multi purpose cleaner...comes with a normal spray head (no foaming) but lasts and lasts and lasts! I'm using this for my wheel cleaner solution. Sprays nice and powerful as well!

this type
http://www.cifclean.co.uk/products/sprays/easylift-kitchen.aspx


----------



## tarbyonline

traplin said:


> Ciff multi purpose cleaner...comes with a normal spray head (no foaming) but lasts and lasts and lasts! I'm using this for my wheel cleaner solution. Sprays nice and powerful as well!
> 
> this type
> http://www.cifclean.co.uk/products/sprays/easylift-kitchen.aspx


Looks like an MWV/Calmar SP-05 derivative to me. Unilever seem to use these and MMV/Calmar Mixor triggers.


----------



## wee-dess

PeteT said:


> A bit of an obscure one this but I found a bottle of Doff Tomato Growth Accelerator (!) in my greenhouse this morning with a Canyon spray head. Unlike my other ones it has both a spray and a jet setting ( I can't believe I've become a sprayer head anorak!!).


i'd bet that'd be more use than some of them i've been buying and trying out over the last few months! can see me stopping by b and q later


----------



## adjones

Got some new orchard Autocare stuff yesterday and they are now using black canyon sprays which I'm sure are the t-95.

I've used these ones before and they are great for water dilutable products but they just do the last with tar removers. 

What about the small sprays some manufacturers use? I had tough coat which has these and gave up 3 sprays later.

Big thing for me and sprays is that they don't die. It's generally tar removers and spray sealants cause problems so if you can identify which brands are using budget sprays with this product type, maybe we can shame them into supplying us sprays which are actually suitable instead of stiffing us for their profits!


----------



## tarbyonline

adjones said:


> Got some new orchard Autocare stuff yesterday and they are now using black canyon sprays which I'm sure are the t-95.
> 
> I've used these ones before and they are great for water dilutable products but they just do the last with tar removers.
> 
> What about the small sprays some manufacturers use? I had tough coat which has these and gave up 3 sprays later.
> 
> Big thing for me and sprays is that they don't die. It's generally tar removers and spray sealants cause problems so if you can identify which brands are using budget sprays with this product type, maybe we can shame them into supplying us sprays which are actually suitable instead of stiffing us for their profits!


Last I heard Ronnie was sourcing his sprays through Contico - I would have thought these Canyon sprayers would have been a step up tbh as I thought the Contico triggers felt cheap. Are you saying these don't last with Tar Cleanse? I previously used a t95 with Tardis (though removed the sprayer and flushed with water after each use just in case) without problem. The with problem tar cleaners is that buy their nature they can contain some pretty nasty stuff - AFAIK they are based on things like naptha, kerosene, xylene, etc.

I know Orchard where talking about supplying products without sprayers with the sprayer available separately so you could purchase one higher quality (highly chemical resistant) sprayer and re-use it but not sure if this has/will happen and whether just for direct sales or not. According to Contico SprayChems site their list price for a budget trigger is over £1 each with a chemical resistant model costing £1.80 so obviously there would need to be a price increase to cover the additional cost - however these prices sound very expensive to me as have seen the same products cheaper elsewhere!

The canyon t-95 is made of polypropylene and polyethylene . Perhaps they need higher density PE to be more resistant - AFAIK the bottles are made of HDPE for example. Unfortunately I don't know much about the chemical resistance of the different materials (perhaps further on in my degree I will though!) so its going to be trial and error I guess. However, due to the nastiness of tar remover products (they melt tar after all) I personally would recommend people invest in a reusable chemical resistant trigger (and of course wear Nitrile or better gloves) if only for this one product. The tar cleanse msds is here if anyone interested


----------



## tarbyonline

PeteT said:


> A bit of an obscure one this but I found a bottle of Doff Tomato Growth Accelerator (!) in my greenhouse this morning with a Canyon spray head. Unlike my other ones it has both a spray and a jet setting ( I can't believe I've become a sprayer head anorak!!).


I got one of these as well with some IPA off ebay. Pretty handy!


----------



## adjones

I'm quite sure, canyon embossed at top of trigger. Haven't used with tar cleanse because I'm still using Tardis but have used white t95 with this in the past and it would die in less than a few days if not flushed out. AS have stated to me that this is to be expected.


----------



## tarbyonline

adjones said:


> I'm quite sure, canyon embossed at top of trigger. Haven't used with tar cleanse because I'm still using Tardis but have used white t95 with this in the past and it would die in less than a few days if not flushed out. AS have stated to me that this is to be expected.


I suspected it might be the flushing with water that "preserved" mine. TBH I don't think we will find a suitable of the shelf product to borrow a trigger from for these due to the nasty nature of whats inside.

A look at Halfords Bug and Tar remover MSDS (made by Turtle wax btw) shows a very different composition (I think?) to the tar removers frequently used on this site - hence why it can "get away" with having a Canyon T-95 trigger? Perhaps this is why AG tar remover doesn't come with a trigger but their active insect remover does?



> What about the small sprays some manufacturers use? I had tough coat which has these and gave up 3 sprays later.


AFAIK these are designed for cosmetics not car care! Seem to be a number of manufacturers over the far east making an (almost?) identical design. Guala do a version but the shape at the top is totally different to the ones on the AF bottles. Are the bottle openings the same size as a standard bottle (28mm)? If so I would just swap the triggers over myself. Only AF product I have ever used is their hanging berry air freshener as I like the "pin up" style.

EDIT: For tar removers I am afraid it looks like its a case of coughing up for something like a Tolco 320CR trigger (also branded as Atomiza, megs, chemical guys, etc, etc), Canyon CHS-3ANS (Super - made of polybutylene terephthalate), or flushing a "normal" trigger out with water after every use. I guess we shouldn't be surprised that pro strength products require pro strength dispensing equipment.


----------



## tarbyonline

GAVSY said:


> Brilliant thread mate!
> As a slight side issue and as you know more than most, any ideas on a suitable one for 'Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer'?
> I went mad and got the 5L container only to realise I'd used all my spray head/bottles. It's quite a thick fluid.


Sorry, missed your post! Looks like the 750ml bottles come with the AFA Onepack Op Ad trigger so this would probably be your best bet. We have some of the newer Op Us version of this system in work - Im not keen to be honest (due to the pre-compression you cant spray just a bit but have to empty the full chamber). Perhaps another all plastic trigger such as the Canyon T-95 or Sp-05 would work? I'm gonna try to get some of the Op Us triggers out of work (they can be very funny about these things unfortunately even if they were only going into the bin) anyway so I could send you one over if I succeed!


----------



## tarbyonline

3 Canyon T-95 triggers with their products (spray, foam, mesh foamer)


----------



## tarbyonline

*Examples of T-95 nozzles
*
*Spray*









*Foam (Sunstar type)*









*Foam (Mesh Type)*









*2 Global One Pack triggers (clear is spray, black is mesh foamer)*









*Guala TS3 trigger (spray type)*


----------



## GAVSY

Cheers Tarby,
I've put the Sonax BSD in a Tesco window Cleaner bottle that came with a GOP spray head and its great.
It's been through nearly 500ml of product (I've used it on everything, including a fire engine!) and it doesn't look like fading in any way.
As Tardis seems to be and issue at the mo here's my setup. I've got mine in a Megs APC dispensing bottle with a Grey head on it (angled slightly upwards, not sure what it is!).
The bottle hasn't warped and the spray head is going strong after about 7 weeks. In fact, I bought 4 of the Megs bottles/heads and Tardis and IPA 1:1 spray really well from them


----------



## tarbyonline

GAVSY said:


> Cheers Tarby,
> I've put the Sonax BSD in a Tesco window Cleaner bottle that came with a GOP spray head and its great.
> It's been through nearly 500ml of product (I've used it on everything, including a fire engine!) and it doesn't look like fading in any way.
> As Tardis seems to be and issue at the mo here's my setup. I've got mine in a Megs APC dispensing bottle with a Grey head on it (angled slightly upwards, not sure what it is!).
> The bottle hasn't warped and the spray head is going strong after about 7 weeks. In fact, I bought 4 of the Megs bottles/heads and Tardis and IPA 1:1 spray really well from them


Hi Gavsy

That sounds like the Tolco chemical resistant head. Good to hear they definitely hold up! IPA seems to spray fine from the Canyon disposables as have been using 99% IPA through one for months and months and still works like new. Alcohol seems fine with them - after all they seem to be very popular with de-icer manufacturers for example. Likewise with g101 @ 1:10 though I have now moved over to Canyon CHS-3AN heads for this after finding them cheap.

If you have the handi hold type bottles they are also made by Tolco AFAIK but often sold through Atomiza or branded (such as megs) in the UK.


----------



## GAVSY

Yep, exactly that, Tolco Chemical resistant head and a Handi hold bottle, Megs branded.
Good work sir


----------



## adjones

Got some Contico 923PBT sprays. I talked to them and this is the solvent resistant version of their heavy duty 923 sprayer. They are big heavy things and cost a small fortune so better be good! Have one with Tardis in it now.


----------



## tarbyonline

adjones said:


> Got some Contico 923PBT sprays. I talked to them and this is the solvent resistant version of their heavy duty 923 sprayer. They are big heavy things and cost a small fortune so better be good! Have one with Tardis in it now.


What price do they work out roughly shipped? I'm finding them too be about £1.80 plus p+p - The tolco can be had from i4detailing for £1.99 plus p+p or individually on their eBay for £1.99 + 99p p+p here.

Has anyone else found a chemical not suitable for disposable trigger sprays? So far we have tar remover and that's it.

Also, top tip! The handi hold bottles have a very short screw thread meaning if you use a standard thread trigger you don't get a tight seal. You can fix this with either an appropriately sized o-ring or my blue peter style solution. Get a pack of 8 sheets of children's craft foam from pound land and cut 28mm circles out of it (I mad a s,all hole and fed the dip tube from a trigger through so I could press the trigger screw bit down on the foam to make an imprint to cut with). Then simply feed your circle of foam up the dip tube into the cap. When you tighten the screw cap on the the bottle it will form a right seal meaning you can turn the bottle on its side etc without leaks from the cap. This applies to any standard height thread trigger (such as my chs-3an canyons) and not just disposables. Currently waiting on some nitrile o-rings from eBay as a more permanent solution as have 3 of these bottles.


----------



## Ronnie

Hey all great thread, just to put our 2p in. We have been sourcing lots of sprays from sheap non brand to Canyon to Contico. as said tehy are expensive and do contribute to teh reatil price quite significantly. We have decided to use the highest quality sprays and will once we swap our whole range to teh new bottles will no longer be offering triggers as FOC with any of our products. The reason is, we will allow teh user to choose what spray they want and then reuse it, it allows us to reduce the cost od teh product or in some cases has allowed us to make a much superior product without having to increase teh price. When ordering say 500ml bottles it will immediatly direct you at check out point to order triggers and you can either pick or opt out. Environmentally its a much better option. My Canyon trigger on my Tar Cleanse bottle is nearly a year old has been refilled numerous times and is still going strong so why bin it.


----------



## Focusaddict

Had a nearly empty bottle of astonish multi-surface cleaner, poured some of the AD tar cleaner and only had two squirts before the trigger gave up.


----------



## tarbyonline

Ronnie said:


> Hey all great thread, just to put our 2p in. We have been sourcing lots of sprays from sheap non brand to Canyon to Contico. as said tehy are expensive and do contribute to teh reatil price quite significantly. We have decided to use the highest quality sprays and will once we swap our whole range to teh new bottles will no longer be offering triggers as FOC with any of our products. The reason is, we will allow teh user to choose what spray they want and then reuse it, it allows us to reduce the cost od teh product or in some cases has allowed us to make a much superior product without having to increase teh price. When ordering say 500ml bottles it will immediatly direct you at check out point to order triggers and you can either pick or opt out. Environmentally its a much better option. My Canyon trigger on my Tar Cleanse bottle is nearly a year old has been refilled numerous times and is still going strong so why bin it.


Cheers Rollo, . Was talking about this earlier in the thread. At the end of the day the cost for a "free" trigger has to come from somewhere so the trade off is higher quality trigger for "free" means lower quality (or less) product. Personally I'm moving towards a collection of bottles/triggers which I will decant product in to - some of these triggers are disposables others Canyon chs-3an, tho to be honest I think I prefer the canyon t-95 disposable even to the chs-3an. Currently using Car Chem tar remover and the budget trigger seems to be holding up for now, but whether this has a similar composition to something like tardis or not I dont know. Regardless the trigger seems to be a no name jobbie but of pretty decent quality. Will be retaining these when I am finished as like the bottles as well. Personally I will be purchasing a chemical resistant trigger in the near future - probably as part of a purchase of orchard tar cleanse if Im honest!

I think it goes with out saying that something that comes free with a product costing less than £1 is not going to be as good quality as something costing £2.99 unless someone is seriously ripping people off. However the point of this thread is to find which triggers are sufficient for most uses - and where to get them from. As the disclaimer I added to post 1 basically says, if your going to use professional level tar remover (the warnings on the bottle are there for a reason, and tardis doesnt come in a metal container just for the sake of it) you need to buy the proper equipment. If not stick to turtle wax!


----------



## adjones

Same sort of price as you but you can get the atomiza sprays for quite a bit less when buying a number of the (can get them more like 1.20). The canyon chs 3an isn't a comparable spray, it is heavy duty like the Contico 923 but the equivalent of the 923pbt (and, I believe, atomiza grey) is the chs 3an SUPER -canyon themselves told me so. Unfortunately these sprays are practically impossible to source. They told me that the factory that makes the super version is in the exclusion zone around fukushima!

Edit. Oh unsuitable sprays for product... AF toughcoat but that's those cosmetic sprays. I did put this to James and asked about chances of using a better spray but I can't seem to find the post anymore...


----------



## tarbyonline

adjones said:


> The canyon chs 3an isn't a comparable spray, it is heavy duty like the Contico 923 but the equivalent of the 923pbt (and, I believe, atomiza grey) is the chs 3an SUPER -canyon themselves told me so. Unfortunately these sprays are practically impossible to source. They told me that the factory that makes the super version is in the exclusion zone around fukushima!
> .


I made just that point about the CHS-3ANS vs CHS-3AN in post 26 - will do me fine for everything else bar the really aggressive stuff. Interesting about the Fukushima thing, tho you would think they could have transferred production elsewhere by now if there was a demand for these! Im guessing the contico equivalent for the "super" would be the T120V

I _might_ have found some chs-3ans triggers in the UK - waiting on clarification from the seller as to the exact model number. Seem to be plenty of sellers in Australia and NZ offering them but don't fancy paying the shipping!

EDIT: Just found the Tolco chem resistant triggers on Serious Performance at 3 for £4.99


----------



## adjones

tarbyonline said:


> I made just that point about the CHS-3ANS vs CHS-3AN in post 26 - will do me fine for everything else bar the really aggressive stuff. Interesting about the Fukushima thing, tho you would think they could have transferred production elsewhere by now if there was a demand for these! Im guessing the contico equivalent for the "super" would be the T120V
> 
> I _might_ have found some chs-3ans triggers in the UK - waiting on clarification from the seller as to the exact model number. Seem to be plenty of sellers in Australia and NZ offering them but don't fancy paying the shipping!
> 
> EDIT: Just found the Tolco chem resistant triggers on Serious Performance at 3 for £4.99


Sorry 3ANS equivalent is the 923PBT. 3AN equivalent is 923. The 120V is not rated for solvents so I think is an alternative to the 923 and the standard 3AN but maybe with added functionality (they say it sprays upside down).


----------



## tarbyonline

adjones said:


> Sorry 3ANS equivalent is the 923PBT. 3AN equivalent is 923. The 120V is not rated for solvents so I think is an alternative to the 923 and the standard 3AN but maybe with added functionality (they say it sprays upside down).


Ah right. The viton seals on the 120v made me think it was the equiv (why cant the call them names instead of numbers lol).


----------



## tarbyonline

OK, so my Car-Chem Tar Remover mentioned earlier in the thread appears to have one of these bad boys or at least one of the derivatives from the same factory. Not holding out much hope as the Car-Chem Lemon Air Freshener has already ate through part of its trigger inside (its gone all gooey) - I can adjust the nozzle between mist or mist and cant turn it off any more :lol:. Will check the tar remover one when I get into the shed next! Needless to say I have replaced the spray air freshener nozzles with hand pump atomizer jobbies from SHL on ebay.


----------



## adjones

I believe the grey one like that might be chem resistant, I was sold some a while back on that basis. Seemed ok but they didn't strike me as very 'premium'. 

On the budget thread again, new canyon spray is out to give a different look to the c95 (think they are t95). Will get onto my consumables man and see if he can get me one.


----------



## tarbyonline

adjones said:


> I believe the grey one like that might be chem resistant, I was sold some a while back on that basis. Seemed ok but they didn't strike me as very 'premium'.
> 
> On the budget thread again, new canyon spray is out to give a different look to the c95 (think they are t95). Will get onto my consumables man and see if he can get me one.


Canyon Europe website implies it a cosmetic upgrade to make your product stand out - until every other product uses them I'm thinking . Got hold of some of the Op Us triggers - will try get a pic later. Quite liked the car-chem triggers until my disintegration issue, even if they did feel a bit budget. The shiny hardware pump sprays are much better on the air fresheners anyways.

Seller got back to me on the canyon triggers btw and they are standard CHS-3AN. Im now on a mission to track down a super, just because lol.


----------



## adjones

tarbyonline said:


> Canyon Europe website implies it a cosmetic upgrade to make your product stand out - until every other product uses them I'm thinking . Got hold of some of the Op Us triggers - will try get a pic later. Quite liked the car-chem triggers until my disintegration issue, even if they did feel a bit budget. The shiny hardware pump sprays are much better on the air fresheners anyways.
> 
> Seller got back to me on the canyon triggers btw and they are standard CHS-3AN. Im now on a mission to track down a super, just because lol.


Canyon have a base in Ireland, maybe they could point you the right way!


----------



## tarbyonline

adjones said:


> Canyon have a base in Ireland, maybe they could point you the right way!


Yeah, just outside Belfast IIRC. Might pop them an email


----------



## tarbyonline

tarbyonline said:


> Yeah, just outside Belfast IIRC. Might pop them an email


Canyon happy to sell me CHS-3ANS super directly! If anyone else is interested I am waiting on a price.

EDIT: They are 87p each if I buy a box - of 350! They will sell smaller quantities but at a higher price. If anyone interested and I get mod approval I might do a GB on them if I can get 50 say for not silly money. Would need people to be buying more than one or postage will be ridiculous due to RM's new charges.

Edit edit: Price would be approx £1.50 each based on selling 50. Post of course would be extra.

EDIT EDIT EDIT lol: Based on current charges I work it out at 2 for £5 delivered roughly.


----------



## sitalchauhan

I would be interested in 2 or 3 of them, hopefully they are able to withstand tardis.

Found this pdf which is very good, lists all the common spray head brands and models with pictures:

http://www.lindner-spruehsysteme.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/en/Trigger_Heads.pdf


----------



## Ronnie

if people are interested, I can see about getting together a wee price list of teh triggers we use if enough are interested i can set aside say 50 and reduce teh price sort of like a mini group buy. We literally buy thousands so can work a bit on price for a quantity.


----------



## tarbyonline

sitalchauhan said:


> I would be interested in 2 or 3 of them, hopefully they are able to withstand tardis.
> 
> Found this pdf which is very good, lists all the common spray head brands and models with pictures:
> 
> http://www.lindner-spruehsysteme.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/en/Trigger_Heads.pdf


Thanks, but thats the same one I added to the original post last week 

The super is specifically designed for solvents so I would imagine its as good a bet as any. Need to find out the weight of these as postage costs would be dependent on weight. The dip tubes are quite flexible so package size not as big an issue as it might be. Canyon Europe are actually based 15 miles away from my house so I would be able to collect them from them (ironically the main sorting office for the post office is just over the fence from Canyon!).


----------



## tarbyonline

Ronnie said:


> if people are interested, I can see about getting together a wee price list of teh triggers we use if enough are interested i can set aside say 50 and reduce teh price sort of like a mini group buy. We literally buy thousands so can work a bit on price for a quantity.


Ronnie, that would be excellent (and would save me a lot of leg work!). We are kind of getting of topic (though we are talking about budget trigger sprays as opposed to £4 each I suppose) mind. What triggers are you currently using - do you have a solvent resistant version?

Having briefly spoken about pricing with Karen at Canyon I'm surprised other manufacturers haven't tried your idea of purchasing a trigger separately. I for one wouldn't mind paying an extra £1+ for example with a purchase of Iron Cleanse or Tar Cleanse to get a re-usable solvent resistant trigger! The pricing of the Tolco triggers currently being sold by most retailers looks very inflated compared to the sort of money Canyon are talking about for example (plus its a product in the UK so no silly import charges). Likewise I was able to purchase 15 Canyon CHS-3AN (standard) triggers last week from a non-detailing retailer for less than £1 each which is much less than what we are being asked for normally for an similar product.


----------



## Dazz

*Foaming trigger spray head*

Found a empty bottle of this at work http://www.jangro.net/Enviro_Range/Cleaning_Chemicals/Washroom/enviro_foaming_washroom_and_toilet_cleaner.html

Cleaned it out thoroughly and topped up with a 10:1 APC mix and must say works brilliant at foaming!


----------



## tarbyonline

Dazz said:


> Found a empty bottle of this at work http://www.jangro.net/Enviro_Range/Cleaning_Chemicals/Washroom/enviro_foaming_washroom_and_toilet_cleaner.html
> 
> Cleaned it out thoroughly and topped up with a 10:1 APC mix and must say works brilliant at foaming!


Looks like a Guala TS1 trigger. Wasn't aware they did a foaming version. Thanks


----------



## PeteT

If anyone is looking for the Canyon T95 sunstar foamers, Poundland are currently selling Brillo Bathroom and Toilet cleaner and Brillo kitchen cleaner at two for a pound.


----------



## tarbyonline

If any ones interested I've had undilluted white vinegar in a bottle with an Op Us trigger over a week now, and its working the same as it did on day 1. Using it for an anti mold spray. As vinegar is a weak acid this would seem to indicate these are reasonably durable. Still wouldn't put tardis near one tho!


----------



## tarbyonline

tarbyonline said:


> If any ones interested I've had undilluted white vinegar in a bottle with an Op Us trigger over a week now, and its working the same as it did on day 1. Using it for an anti mold spray. As vinegar is a weak acid this would seem to indicate these are reasonably durable. Still wouldn't put tardis near one tho!


This is still working 2 weeks later without any rinsing out.


----------



## Fiesta-125

My grey atomizer Chem res one still works fine with oblitarate. But you can only turn from mist, to mist!


----------



## Kenny Powers

Tarby, can you tell me if either of the two types of Autosmart spray triggers are the Canyon CHS - 3AN Super?


----------



## tarbyonline

Kenny Powers said:


> Tarby, can you tell me if either of the two types of Autosmart spray triggers are the Canyon CHS - 3AN Super?


Hi Kenny

Unfortunately I have no experience of autosmart triggers myself. Easy way to tell is the model number will be on the neck of the trigger spray on one side. If it says chs-3ANS then its a super , if it says chs3an then its not. Sorry I can't be more help.

P.S. think I read somewhere that auto smart were supplying the grey tolco triggers to some people now.


----------



## Fiesta-125

Had a look at work and what a surprise! We use canyon, and CHS 3ANS!


----------



## amcfad

Just seen this in Morrisons, it has a little mesh flap for foam that pulls down to enable a plain spray .

http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/sites/rdmainv4.17/productimages/big/113782.jpg


----------



## Kenny Powers

tarbyonline said:


> Hi Kenny
> 
> Unfortunately I have no experience of autosmart triggers myself. Easy way to tell is the model number will be on the neck of the trigger spray on one side. If it says chs-3ANS then its a super , if it says chs3an then its not. Sorry I can't be more help.
> 
> P.S. think I read somewhere that auto smart were supplying the grey tolco triggers to some people now.


I've asked the question a couple of days ago over in the Autosmart forum.
I'll update here when I get an answer back from them.


----------



## witcher

Monumental work Tarby, just found this thread. DW never cease to astonish.
I just hope it has something to do with your studies 
As somebody said"only on DW"


----------



## Kenny Powers

He should be awarded a Doctorate of Trigger Sprays from QUB, or my old stomping ground UUJ!


----------



## Kenny Powers

Sue from Autosmart just got back to me here, and the Blue Autosmart spray triggers are the Canyon CHS-3ANS solvent resistant spray head!
Result!


----------



## adjones

Kenny Powers said:


> Sue from Autosmart just got back to me here, and the Blue Autosmart spray triggers are the Canyon CHS-3ANS solvent resistant spray head!
> Result!


As I said on that thread, I'm not sure that is right. I reckon they are the standard 3an spray, not the super. Any AS sprays I've had, they give me one of the tolco types for solvents.


----------



## Kenny Powers

adjones said:


> As I said on that thread, I'm not sure that is right. I reckon they are the standard 3an spray, not the super. Any AS sprays I've had, they give me one of the tolco types for solvents.


Dear God tell me Sue wouldn't give us wrong information?

Tell me it ain't so?


----------



## Focusaddict

If I wanted a trigger for say AD tar remover what should be looking at, I mean which product brand bottle would be the best to use?


----------



## richardr

Does anyone on here use HG products?

They are for the house but very good quality

Any way keep these bottles and heads as a lot of the Hg stuff is of a "industrial" strength especially mould remover and will be good for some of our harsher products :thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline

richardr said:


> Does anyone on here use HG products?
> 
> They are for the house but very good quality
> 
> Any way keep these bottles and heads as a lot of the Hg stuff is of a "industrial" strength especially mould remover and will be good for some of our harsher products :thumb:


Yes, I'm a user of the HG products (especially the glass cleaner and everyday hob cleaner), and particularly like the round bottles. The triggers they use are the Canyon T-95. Speaking of which I got a bottle of Mr Muscle Bathroom Cleaner last week which had an **** trigger in place of the normal t-95.


----------



## tarbyonline

tarbyonline said:


> Yes, I'm a user of the HG products (especially the glass cleaner and everyday hob cleaner), and particularly like the round bottles. The triggers they use are the Canyon T-95. Speaking of which I got a bottle of Mr Muscle Bathroom Cleaner last week which had an **** trigger in place of the normal t-95.


For anyone still interested, J&J seem to have fully switched now from the Canyon -95 to the Op Us triggers. Interestingly some of the bottles such as the bathroom cleaner come with a dual spray and foam trigger which I didn't see before J&J started using them, though of course the spray pattern cannot be adjusted. Unfortunately with the change they have gone from a screw on trigger spray design to a snap on one so these triggers will only work on the original bottles or others with the same neck (not a screw thread).

On the "aftermarket" triggers I just ordered 5 canyon (normal) CHS-3AN triggers for £5.99 delivered from a certain swiss based manufacturer which previously used green packaging, on eBay. There seem to be a few retailers on their offering CHS-3AN's now with viton seals (so should be the CHS-3AN Super) but as there is no model number given I can't guarantee they are what they say. The grey Tolco's can be had for around £2 each now if you look around. The cheapest I can find verified chs-3an super triggers for is £4 a piece (delivered). The tell tale sign a trigger is one of these appears to be a black filter - if a trigger has a white filter then its probably not a super. Contrary to popular belief, because a Canyon trigger is black DOES NOT mean it is resistant to aggressive chemicals - the super is available in more than one colour, and the non super is also produced in black!


----------



## sohail

this is a great thread im loving it great research guys.

I need to get some bottles so i can use my Autosmart G101 i would like foaming bottles what would be the best bottle to get?


----------



## tarbyonline

sohail said:


> this is a great thread im loving it great research guys.
> 
> I need to get some bottles so i can use my Autosmart G101 i would like foaming bottles what would be the best bottle to get?


Personally I use a Canyon sunstar type foamer for my citrus preclean as it produces a thinner type of foam - however the main source of these has dried up now that SC Johnson have moved over to AFA triggers. You might possibly pick up some old Mr Muscle or Brillo bottles in the pound shops or b&m though! The AFA Op Us trigger now being used on the kitchen and bathroom cleaners has a mesh type foamer on it (though can be switched to spray by opening the "door" ) so it doesn't carry as far and produces a thicker foam.

It depends what you want really - thinner foam but better direction of coverage = look for a sunstar type, thicker foam but more random spray pattern = mesh type.

I should also add that the new SC Johnson bottles have a click fastening for the trigger rather than screw so the triggers only really work with their own bottles! The trigger is easily removed by pushing it from the side whilst firmly holding the bottle.

I intend to get some more pictures done some time, as well as start another thread for "aftermarket" triggers such as the tolco's and canyons commonly sold by the sponsors and others. The original post needs reformating as well I feel, but I need to find the time first!


----------



## sohail

thanks for the info i think i will head down to the pound shop and see what i can find..


----------



## Hamster12

Brillo Window Cleaner has a Canyon T-95 spray type trigger head.


----------



## MrMatt

An epic thread revival but some useful info in here.

I have just started moving any decanted products over in to used HG bottles and sprayers. They use the AFA **** spray heads in some nice 500ml bottles and depending on the product you get fan spray, tight foam and big foam sprays. Its worked quite well to have various Surfex dilutions in foamer head bottles, IPA jn the mist spray etc.

The HG stuff is also handy around the house, the mould spray in particular made short work of tidying up a shower just after moving in.


----------



## tosh

You can get those triggers on eBay; I think they are 5 for 6 quid. If you ever run out.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Based on this thread I bought all the T95 I could get hold off, plus as a AS user we need good sprays.

Good reading..John Tht.


----------

